# Challenging place to land, Courchevel Airport, France



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been on some crazy landings in my time, but this one is WILD! The video takes you through the Alps at treetop level to land. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNFNFZq2BFY_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2008)

Pretty wild! I never seen a paved runway slope like that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone who can land there, can land anywhere...


----------



## Glider (Jan 28, 2008)

Not for the fainthearted


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 28, 2008)

have to put it right down on the numbers , cant see anything other then light aircraft using it


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2008)

Not a lot of margin for error there. I loved the part where they came over the peak of he mountain and rolled to the other side. Exciting stiff, but you better be right on. Joe, you should show that to some of the students at the academy to let them see how easy they have it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ooooh.....I don't don't know about that....they might stop flying..


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 28, 2008)

Like one dude said on youtube..balls of steel...thats one tricky runway...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2008)

Wild, certainly would take ball of steel but having said that I would still like to do it


----------



## Ramirezzz (Jan 28, 2008)

whoa, no go-around possible! almost as crazy as the famous Lukla approach


----------



## Graeme (Jan 28, 2008)

Running on memory, but in the film "Tomorrow Never Dies" Bond manages to overpower the baddies, escape in a L-39 jet and take off from a snow covered runway that reminds me of this one. Of course in the movie there is a cliff at the end!

Pure Hollywood fantasy or does the movie runway exist?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like Seattle southbound, except a hell of a lot scarier.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 1, 2008)

Saw an airbase in Switzerland when I was going through the St Gottadart (SP?) Tunnel to the North Side (word to the wise, avoid the tunnel go, over the top if you can, 2-3 hour long wait to get through). It was right along the road, in a valley and looked hairy to get in an out of. Mountains on all sides. You had to have some major power to get up (we were probably around 1000-1500 meters) and on a rainy summer day, with lousy vis, it must absolute murder to try to get in. 

Anybody know the name of the field? It's on the A2, North of Lugano. Somewhere just a little north of Biasca.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. I think that takes a bit more bravery than the average pilot.


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 1, 2008)

made my palms sweat....

Kinda reminds me of landing on Catalina but much more extreme


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2008)

Catalina is not that bad if you just go for the numbers and not let the slope intimidate you. Try Lake Isabella (Kern Valley). Parts of the year it's almost surrounded by water.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

That shouldn't be an airstrip but a ride at Disneyland!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great thread! Would love to see some more extreme fields if possible.. But, you have to agree though gentlemen....there's NO airstrip ANYWHERE in the world, that's more terrifying than a carrier landing in bad weather at night...!

My hat off to them!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Njaco said:


> That shouldn't be an airstrip but a ride at Disneyland!



Actually it's not that bad if you stay away from the mountains and turn toward the water immediately if you have to go around. I've gone in there a few times with my wife (when we were dating). She was only a little scared!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

Understood but the airstrip itself looks daunting. As he said coming in it looks like you're gonna hit the berm at the end of the runway and just pull at the last minute. And the roller-coaster strip itself. Woo-hee!


----------

